# Oh... this is where pets go!



## FishWisher (Jan 29, 2013)

As I am new here, it took awhile to find the pet section.

So anyway... I visited my son and his family, including a very old cat, in Oceanside this past weekend, and sure enough, ol' Enzio is still with the family there. My  son adopted this old cat when it was just a kitten. (Even before he met his wife of 15 years and started his family.) On March 1, Enzio will turn 18! In his old age, he has developed an awful meow that is much like a grave-yard moan. And he will drink only moving water. My son had to buy an electric cat bowl that pumps water up so he'll drink! (That seemed a bit much to me but, after all, he's my son's cat!)

Here's a photo of ol' Enzio I took on my visit this past weekend. He's still moving around the house on his own and looking pretty good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

Enzio is a beautiful cat, looks very Maine Coonish with that long lush coat.   Glad he's made it to that age and is so healthy.  Lots of cats like those moving water bowls, my cat just shares my regular water bowl with the dog, hopefully he'll never demand any more from me, LOL. :frog:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 29, 2013)

Enzio looks like he rules the roost...He certainly seems in good shape for his age!  

I have a dog that will not drink plain water..period..no water will touch his lips. I have to cook a B/S chicken breast in a gallon of bottled water, put the chicken in a food processor, add it back into the bottled water, and give it to him with his meals.  With 3 dogs it's hard to tell who is drinking and Ohno ended up with surgery to remove bladder stones, so I have make sure to keep him well hydrated. 

 Honestly, what we won't do for these creatures that wind us around their little paws...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of extra effort for your pup Ozarkgal, but I'm so happy to hear you're going that extra mile to keep him hydrated. :thumbsup:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

Enzio is a handsome lad!

My room-mate's cat, SnagglePuss, is only about 9 months old but already he likes running water. Unfortunately that means keeping the lid down on the john. 

Seriously - he'll stand on his back legs, hang over the rim with his front paws and meow until you flush. Not very green-minded, certainly, but he's developed quite a fascination with the swirling water. 

Showers, on the other hand, he despises - as I discovered one day when I "invited" him into the shower with me, mid-stream.

... the doctors say the skin grafts are coming along well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Showers, on the other hand, he despises - as I discovered one day when I "invited" him into the shower with me, mid-stream.
> 
> ... the doctors say the skin grafts are coming along well.



mg:... great sense of humor, love the smiles!  I just took my kiddo to the vet for his shots a couple of days ago, and I look like I was attacked in my sleep by a evil spirit, LOL!  Didn't see the real damage until I got undressed, just saw the 2 new holes in my shirt.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2013)

I go through boxes of Band-Aids faster than a politician changes their mind - I really should look into getting certified as an EMT so I can buy bulk medical supplies. 

It's all part of living with a beast, I suppose - you take the good with the bad and you learn to be philosophical about the blood.:sentimental:


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 31, 2013)

I too enjoy the aloof cat world. My last a Main Coon of 27 lbs lived to be 18 years old and was diabetic. He was the best. Animals have always been a part of our family. Our last dog was 21 years with us.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> I too enjoy the aloof cat world. My last a Main Coon of 27 lbs lived to be 18 years old and was diabetic. He was the best. Animals have always been a part of our family. Our last dog was 21 years with us.



I love Maine Coons - like Fishing Cats, I always wanted one but never got the opportunity. Is it true that they can grow pretty big? 

I think the best pets I ever had were fish - they didn't live very long, I didn't get emotionally attached to them and the funeral ceremonies all took place in Flushing. 

This is SnagglePuss ...


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh he's beautiful, love that face:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> I too enjoy the aloof cat world. My last a Main Coon of 27 lbs lived to be 18 years old and was diabetic. He was the best. Animals have always been a part of our family. Our last dog was 21 years with us.



WOW, pchinvegas, 27 pounds is huge!  I know Maine Coons are big boys.   You're lucky to have a dog live to the ripe old age of 21, that's awesome! 



SifuPhil said:


> I think the best pets I ever had were fish - they didn't live very long, I didn't get emotionally attached to them and the funeral ceremonies all took place in Flushing.





Yes, I used to make the trip to Flushing to say goodbye to many of my long lost goldfish. :shark:


SnagglePuss is adorable!! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2013)

my 9 pounder...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 1, 2013)

*Sifu Phil..* Snaggle Puss is adorable. I love black and white cats. The pic with him in the Santa Hat is especially adorable.

*Seabree..*Your kitty looks like he would be a schnauzer if he were a dog, with that serious face and bob tail...LOL.. he is very handsome.

Main Coons seem to have a very long life span.  I have groomed quite a few old ones, and my friend had one that lived to be 21, also.  They seem to maintain their age very well, right up until the end..I am not a fan of hairy cats,(comes from being a groomer) but I do have one that has a tremendous coat and gets shaved into a lion clip in the summer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Seabree..*Your kitty looks like he would be a schnauzer if he were a dog, with that serious face and bob tail...LOL.. he is very handsome.



Thanks Ozark, hubby and I often say he's very schnauzer-like, and when I let them out I notify my husband, 'the dogs are out'.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 26, 2013)

*Kittie-Poos....*

View attachment 535Love the pictures of everyone's kitties ! We don't have any cats anymore, our old Gremlin dog, Red, would still chase it if we had one though, I am sure. 
We had a neighbor cat that used to come and visit, and for some reason, it didn't run from her, and Red actually got attached to that cat, and they would curl up on the chair together and sleep, the cat sometimes giving Red on of the Kitty-massages that they do so well.
My Chipper also liked that cat ! For some reason, he decided that she was meant for him, and he thought that Kitty-Poos would be a great idea.... Here is a picture of Chipper and the neighbor kitty.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Kitty is out and about making her morning rounds.  Expect to find her hangin' with the horses when I head out to work in the yard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2013)

Chipper looks like a spunky little cutie!


----------

